# Fisher fish stick problem



## harrfd24 (Nov 15, 2012)

This problem may not be new, but it just happened to me toward the end of last season. I haven't opened up my plow yet to check if the problem still exists but I assume it does. The problem is: my fish stick controller would shut off on me while I was plowing, usually when I pushed either the up or down buttons. I've heard of the circuit boards on fish stick controllers going bad. Before I shell out a few hundred $$$ for a new board, how can I be sure that it is the board that is bad? Thank you in advance.

Nate


----------



## planecrazy (Nov 11, 2012)

Try another control from someone elses truck! It worked for me. Mine was tested and I was told it was OK but my problem went away when I found someone else with an EZ-V like mine with a 10 pin control. we tried his and it worked fine. Now I need to find a reasonable price, maybe I will replace the board and not the whole control. Good luck to ya. Planecrazy.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

I have some cheap controllers if needed


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

unhcp;1516921 said:


> I have some cheap controllers if needed


How many you have I need two


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Not many fish stiks but plenty of joysticks


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

Sent you a pm


----------



## planecrazy (Nov 11, 2012)

*Fisher fishstick problem*

Chris, I left a phone message and also e-mailed. Thanks Planecrazy


----------

